Ask HN: How Does“Never Remember This Credit Card”, Not Remember the Credit Card? - rickdale
======
lsiunsuex
On... Amazon? Using Stripe? Using Paypal?

It would be up to the developers to determine the actual action of that
checkbox or button but I'd assume, they just use the CC info for the
transaction and not store it in a DB.

Now a days, I think most would advise not to implement such a feature or or
use such a feature. It's just to risky to store CC info.

------
Zekio
I would guess it probably hashes it for later comparison and there by actually
remembers it.

